# 3 Rivers to Altoona, PA



## coachseats (Jun 1, 2003)

Everyone is invited to read my latest trip report and see pictures of my trip on the Three Rivers from Akron, OH to Altoona, PA on my website: here.

Includes pictures of the train, stations, Horseshoe Curve and the Railroaders Museum!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice report Coachseats and a pretty neat trip too! Thanks. 

Ps. I've taken the liberty of editing your post above so that it's easier for our members and guests to just click on the address instead of needing to cut and paste.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 1, 2003)

Sounds cool, and a great report to


----------



## Amfleet (Jun 1, 2003)

amtrakadirondack said:


> Sounds cool, and a great report to


Yes, nice report too B)


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 2, 2003)

Thank You Guys, in a few weeks, I hope to put the remainder of the pictures on my website, as well as the trip report.

Unfortunately I have Finals coming up.   :wacko:


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 5, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Unfortunately I have Finals coming up.   :wacko:


The Dreaded Finals, I Shutter At The Thought :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 6, 2003)

Finals, piece of cake, I should easily pass all my finals!


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 7, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Finals, piece of cake, I should easily pass all my finals!


Well, I won't fail mine, I just want to get them over with.


----------

